# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  English at resturant

## ajluni top

[align=center]

English at resturant
بعض مصطلحات الطعام
...........................................


:extra إضافي

fork شوكه

napkin منديل ورقي

plate صحن

spicy كثيرة التوابل

appetizers/starters مقبلات

main course الوجبة الرئيسيه

mixed مشكّل


dessert الحلى

tooth prick خلّه(اعواد تنظيف الأسنان)


beverages مشروبات


appetite شهية/قابليه

full شبعان


mode of Co0king نوعية الطهي

well done ناضح تماما


rare غير ناضج


to devour/to gobble يلتهم


to include يشمل


to reserve يحجز


to serve يخدم


to sip يرشف



to choke يغص



to swallow يبلع


there is a mistake in the pill هناك خطأ في الفاتوره


awful تعافه النفس


dish of the day طبق اليوم


injoy your meal تمتع بالوجبه



he is off his food فاقد الشهيه



here you are تفضل(للمناوله)


my favorite dish طبقي المفضل


including بما في ذلك/ يتضمن

it looks awful طعمه غير مقبول


it tastes good طعمه جيد


served with يأتي مع


to wet appetite يفتح الشهيه


to loose appetite يفقد الشهيه[/align]


[align=center]..................................................  ...............[/align]

----------


## anoucha

thanks dude  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ajluni top

welcome friend

----------

